# DreamChii Clothing (2nd dress)



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

got a new sewing partner in DreamChii. this is just a sample of what she can make. will be making more soon

KC modeling it ^^


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww, KC is such a pretty girl !!!  ( the dress is pretty too, love the fabric )


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Very pretty!!


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

elaina said:


> aww, KC is such a pretty girl !!!  ( the dress is pretty too, love the fabric )


thankie elaine!  hehehe she came out a weird exposure in that pic though, i wasnt using the right setting but oh well LOL :lol:



Missygal said:


> Very pretty!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


thanks missy!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Woah, I don't know what's more gorgeous, the model or the dress.

What an amazing creation, I love it!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

AussieLass said:


> Woah, I don't know what's more gorgeous, the model or the dress.
> 
> What an amazing creation, I love it!


hehe thank u so much Aussie means a lot to me :lol:

more to come!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

You do know that in the real modelling world, models get to keep the clothes they model (wink). There's no way she can survive without having that stunning creation in her exquisite wardrobe, it's just so pretty & feminine. 

I'd get laughed out town in something like that over here, the Aussies are so, so, so .... well, let's just say they don''t dress their dogs at all, they're an unimaginative boring lot.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

haha i have a feelin shes gonna outgrow her wardrobe soon enough. hmmm weird that u say that about aussies not dressin their pups because i have a buddy in australia who dresses her chi up to go drink some skinnycinos with her who gets her wardrobe from her friend who has a doggy store too. shes from sydney ^^


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

The dress is gorgeous but KC just overshadows it with her beauty. She is such a gorgeous girl.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Buildthemskywards said:


> The dress is gorgeous but KC just overshadows it with her beauty. She is such a gorgeous girl.


thank u buildthemsky


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> haha i have a feelin shes gonna outgrow her wardrobe soon enough. hmmm weird that u say that about aussies not dressin their pups because i have a buddy in australia who dresses her chi up to go drink some skinnycinos with her who gets her wardrobe from her friend who has a doggy store too. shes from sydney ^^


Ah, well, you see, Sydney, skinnycinos & dogs in purses is a whole different kettle of fish down there in Sydney Town lol. It is afterall the home of our Gay & Lesbian Mardi Gras, home of Kings Cross etc, very colourful & flamboyant .... Sydney is the most "anything goes" city in Australia (besides ACT) which is where all our politicians are, and you don't want to know about the goings on there


----------

